# once again the old usb mouse prob. help please,weird

## stormrider

first let me say: i read the posts and manuals about installing usb mice. i think i read all. all modules seem to be loaded correctly, but a "devmouse" module is failed to load. i have it in autoload, but when i kick it i still get the failed to load devmouse error????

maybe some1 can help.

cat /dev/input/mice gives me action and when i un plug the mouse the device is gone.

i dunno why to use mousedev, but after a lot of unseccessful tries i tried this too. i also loaded

the modules later and tried to change devicees, but still no access. any help would be great, thanks

here are my config files:

my xf86:

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

        Identifier  "usbmouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

	Option	    "Buttons"       "3"

	Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

	Option 	    "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "usbmouse" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

lsmod shows:

srmod

smbfs

ide-cd

yenta_socket

pcmcia_core

ehci_hcd

ohci1394

ieee1394

via-rhine

mii

uhci

hid

usbmouse

usbcore

modules autoload:

input

mousedev

hid

uhci

kernel is definately correct for this.

----------

## ph_flippy

If you get input from /dev/input/mice try that as a device name.

I'll just post part of my configs.

XF86config

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

...

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

```

and in modules.autoload I have

```
usbcore

usb-uhci

hid

mousedev
```

It works for me like that.  Can you get it to work with that setup?

----------

## stormrider

sorry, mousedev still not found. maybe any1 can tell me where to find this module??

thanx anyway

----------

## stormrider

all had to be compiled as modules, worked immediately:)

----------

